# RF 100mm Macro L - Anyone's shipped yet?



## matthileo (Jul 9, 2021)

I preordered through B&H and it looks like it's backordered, but was supposed to start shipping today. Apparently Canon had them in stock on the official Canon USA site for a little while today. 

Anyone who preordered have their charged / shipped yet? If so, where'd you order from?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2021)

I cancelled mine 2 days ago, I have not been using my existing EF 100mm L enough to justify the new one. Maybe later in the year, It will be different. There is a posted image in the forum taken with the lens so someone has one.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 9, 2021)

I ordered from B&H as well, early on the first day orders were opened, and no movement thus far.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 9, 2021)

Just an FYI update on pre-orders for the new RF 100 macro lens. Was supposed to start shipping y'day, July 8 and Canon's on line store showed small inventory on hand for sale, sold out within a few hours, I might add. I placed my pre-order on Jun 1, the first day you could do so with July 8 shown as anticipated ship date. Well, July 8 has come and gone with no B&H shipment notification, so again, we are looking at delays on getting our gear orders. Point is, a little patience is in order as you cannot rely on anticipated shipping dates in the marketplace, just yet.......I do find it a little undermining that the Canon store can sell a newly released lens when they haven't yet supplied their merchants with adequate inventory to cover pre-orders.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 10, 2021)

FWIW, I pre-ordered from B&H on April 14th, and my copy hasn't shipped yet.

Hopefully soon...


----------



## matthileo (Jul 10, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> FWIW, I pre-ordered from B&H on April 14th, and my copy hasn't shipped yet.
> 
> Hopefully soon...


That's when I ordered. Still nothing


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 10, 2021)

matthileo said:


> That's when I ordered. Still nothing


I checked my order status and it showed three days to add a protection plan if I wanted it.
Maybe it is going to ship soon (crossing my fingers).


----------



## unfocused (Jul 10, 2021)

canonmike said:


> ...I do find it a little undermining that the Canon store can sell a newly released lens when they haven't yet supplied their merchants with adequate inventory to cover pre-orders.



This has got to be really annoying to their best customers, like B&H and Adorama. Canon even stated in their last financial report that they were maximizing their profits by channeling more inventory to their own online stores. (Which means they get more $ per sale, since they don't have to share the profit with the retailer) If I were a retailer, I'd be raising hell with my sales rep, as you know the retailers represent a massively larger revenue stream for Canon than their own little online store.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 11, 2021)

unfocused said:


> This has got to be really annoying to their best customers, like B&H and Adorama. Canon even stated in their last financial report that they were maximizing their profits by channeling more inventory to their own online stores. (Which means they get more $ per sale, since they don't have to share the profit with the retailer) If I were a retailer, I'd be raising hell with my sales rep, as you know the retailers represent a massively larger revenue stream for Canon than their own little online store.


I couldn't have said it better, unfocused. This ongoing policy has to be a real thorn in their loyal merchants' sides, as they bite their tongues, unable to procure Canon product(s) now showing for sale in Canon's own on line store. Not a problem, so much, with refurbs and seasoned inventory but a bit of an insult IMO to see newly released merchandise being sold there.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 11, 2021)

unfocused said:


> This has got to be really annoying to their best customers, like B&H and Adorama. Canon even stated in their last financial report that they were maximizing their profits by channeling more inventory to their own online stores. (Which means they get more $ per sale, since they don't have to share the profit with the retailer) If I were a retailer, I'd be raising hell with my sales rep, as you know the retailers represent a massively larger revenue stream for Canon than their own little online store.


And OBTW you don't help the rep for your region by ordering online, either. Of course many people have no choice in the matter.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 11, 2021)

Although I do have the option of buying from a local B&M store, I would have to order and then wait even longer. 
Which would you choose : - pay sales tax that can be avoided (but still paid to stay legal) by ordering from B&H using their PayBoo card.
Or slower delivery plus sales tax.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 11, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> I checked my order status and it showed three days to add a protection plan if I wanted it.
> Maybe it is going to ship soon (crossing my fingers).


Not to worry, the protection plan info will update when the item actually ships.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 11, 2021)

Showed up yesterday. Preordered from Canon.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Although I do have the option of buying from a local B&M store, I would have to order and then wait even longer.
> Which would you choose : - pay sales tax that can be avoided (but still paid to stay legal) by ordering from B&H using their PayBoo card.
> Or slower delivery plus sales tax.


Why would ordering from a brick and mortar store take longer than ordering from B&H?
I don't think that has been the case for most of the people who have gotten their lenses so far. 

I ordered from a store and received my lens today.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 13, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Why would ordering from a brick and mortar store take longer than ordering from B&H?
> I don't think that has been the case for most of the people who have gotten their lenses so far.
> 
> I ordered from a store and received my lens today.


The only local B&M near me is Best Buy. Per CPW, Best Buy will have the RF 100L beginning around July 20th (I'm in the San Diego area) and those will go to their early preorders.

I ordered from B&H way back on April 14th. I would assume if I cancelled my order with B&H and then ordered from Best Buy, my delivery date would be way out there.

In addition, buying through B&H using their PayBoo card saves me the sales tax as B&H discounts the order by the tax amount and then pays it themselves. In my case, that is a savings of ~$128.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 13, 2021)

I placed my name on a pre-order list at a local B&M store in December 2020 and received mine last week on the day of release. It is easier to decide that I do not want the lens and WCS for the B&M store the lens would go to the next person on their list.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> The only local B&M near me is Best Buy. Per CPW, Best Buy will have the RF 100L beginning around July 20th (I'm in the San Diego area) and those will go to their early preorders.
> 
> I ordered from B&H way back on April 14th. I would assume if I cancelled my order with B&H and then ordered from Best Buy, my delivery date would be way out there.
> 
> In addition, buying through B&H using their PayBoo card saves me the sales tax as B&H discounts the order by the tax amount and then pays it themselves. In my case, that is a savings of ~$128.


I don't doubt the advantages of having B&H pay the sales tax, as long as you are not in a hurry to receive the item you have ordered from them.
I was simply pointing out that pre-ordering from a store can result in receiving the lens just as quickly as pre-orders placed at online retailers. That is provided that you get your order in early.
Comparing delivery dates of an order placed on April 14th with an order placed three months later would not be very fair. Nonetheless, given the extremely large volume of orders placed at B&H, it may still be possible to find the lens elsewhere faster. This would not resolve the sales tax concerns.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 13, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> I don't doubt the advantages of having B&H pay the sales tax, as long as you are not in a hurry to receive the item you have ordered from them.
> I was simply pointing out that pre-ordering from a store can result in receiving the lens just as quickly as pre-orders placed at online retailers. That is provided that you get your order in early.
> Comparing delivery dates of an order placed on April 14th with an order placed three months later would not be very fair. Nonetheless, given the extremely large volume of orders placed at B&H, it may still be possible to find the lens elsewhere faster. This would not resolve the sales tax concerns.


I fully agree with your post. And as I'm a cheapskate, I'll wait for B&H.


----------



## lethiferous (Jul 13, 2021)

For those who ordered from BH like I did the moment it came up on 4/14. They didnt get the first shipment yet, CS said the 16th so who knows. AS for best buy on the 8th you could do store pick up for the 12th but obviously that's past and now sold out. The lens has shipped from places like bedfords etc.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 13, 2021)

The 15% cash back at Rakuten made it worth it to order direct from canon for me. I typically use B&H but you can’t argue with a deal like that.


----------



## Starblade22 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have one pre-ordered from Adorama with trade credit. It looks like they didn't get their initial allotment either. I keep checking their site (and others) everyday. I had thought when the Canon store was selling them, the dealers would have them in a day or so, but no such luck.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 13, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I cancelled mine 2 days ago, I have not been using my existing EF 100mm L enough to justify the new one. Maybe later in the year, It will be different. There is a posted image in the forum taken with the lens so someone has one.


I use my EF lens a fair amount, but your message caused me to reflect that I rarely shoot at full magnification. On those occasions, I am using a tripod and set things up carefully. I add extension tubes if I want bigger than 1:1, so even if I had an R-series camera, the new lens would be a waste for me. I’d make some tests at 1.4x and say “cool.”

But like last week when I was shooting blossoms on a tree, with just enough breeze to mess up both composition and focus, and was chasing around bees on the blooms, any more magnification would have made the shots even more difficult.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 13, 2021)

stevelee said:


> I use my EF lens a fair amount, but your message caused me to reflect that I rarely shoot at full magnification. On those occasions, I am using a tripod and set things up carefully. I add extension tubes if I want bigger than 1:1, so even if I had an R-series camera, the new lens would be a waste for me. I’d make some tests at 1.4x and say “cool.”
> 
> But like last week when I was shooting blossoms on a tree, with just enough breeze to mess up both composition and focus, and was chasing around bees on the blooms, any more magnification would have made the shots even more difficult.


If you're setting up on a tripod then I recommend the Laowa RF 100mm f2.8 2x, which is manual focus, excellent optically, and (in Australia at least) 1/3 of the price of the Canon ...


----------



## stevelee (Jul 14, 2021)

Jethro said:


> If you're setting up on a tripod then I recommend the Laowa RF 100mm f2.8 2x, which is manual focus, excellent optically, and (in Australia at least) 1/3 of the price of the Canon ...


I already own the Canon, and the Laowa won’t fit my camera, but that might be a good recommendation for somebody.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 14, 2021)

Jethro said:


> If you're setting up on a tripod then I recommend the Laowa RF 100mm f2.8 2x, which is manual focus, excellent optically, and (in Australia at least) 1/3 of the price of the Canon ...


The EF version has electronic aperture control, which is something I really, really like. The RF version lost that capability


----------



## john1970 (Jul 14, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> The EF version has electronic aperture control, which is something I really, really like. The RF version lost that capability


Good to point this out to potential customers. Losing electronic aperture control would be important to me as well.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 15, 2021)

john1970 said:


> Good to point this out to potential customers. Losing electronic aperture control would be important to me as well.


Yes, I should have mentioned that. I had the EF version briefly, but there was a firmware issue which tricked my EOS R into thinking it was an APSC lens (!) so I got a weird result where the FF sensor was showing up a darkened section around the middle(APSC-sized) image. I've gotten so used to not having aperture control with the RF version I don't really notice it much. The lack of exif data is also a bit annoying. But still excellent overall.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 15, 2021)

I saw the RF100 being in stock at store.canon.nl late last night and ordered it. I received a UPS notification a few minutes later. It hasn't arrived at UPS yet today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 15, 2021)

Jethro said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned that. I had the EF version briefly, but there was a firmware issue which tricked my EOS R into thinking it was an APSC lens (!) so I got a weird result where the FF sensor was showing up a darkened section around the middle(APSC-sized) image. I've gotten so used to not having aperture control with the RF version I don't really notice it much. The lack of exif data is also a bit annoying. But still excellent overall.


Laowa says recent batches have that issue fixed, but if I remember correctly from our earlier forum conversations, affected lenses need to get sent in to have their electronics swapped, which is $$$ if the fees aren't waived.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 16, 2021)

The RF100 has arrived! First impressions: AF is faster, it's slightly sharper at 1:1 and MFD and the IS+IBIS combo is a lot better. Sadly it as the new 'feature' where it slows down AF in movie mode, I need to see if it can still track dragonflies on windy reeds.

All in all I think it's a decent improvement over the previous EF100L, but I'm not sure if it's good value for money. AF and IS for 1:1.4 magnification is worth it for me, YMMV.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 16, 2021)

One of my first shots with it.. just a short walk around outside the office. The AF is pretty darn nice, silent and quick.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2021)

Awesome. Cool shot. Well done, John.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 16, 2021)

Click said:


> Awesome. Cool shot. Well done, John.


thank you!


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 19, 2021)

Starblade22 said:


> I have one pre-ordered from Adorama with trade credit. It looks like they didn't get their initial allotment either. I keep checking their site (and others) everyday. I had thought when the Canon store was selling them, the dealers would have them in a day or so, but no such luck.


FWIW, I just checked Amazon's site and they had shown an availability date of July 29th. 

Amazon has completely removed the item - no idea why.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 20, 2021)

Just got an alert from Amex that a large purchase was just made with my card. My order at B&H now says “processing”…


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 20, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Just got an alert from Amex that a large purchase was just made with my card. My order at B&H now says “processing”…


Yay, hopefully I will also see a charge as I ordered on 4/14 also.


----------



## Dj 7th (Jul 20, 2021)

matthileo said:


> I preordered through B&H and it looks like it's backordered, but was supposed to start shipping today. Apparently Canon had them in stock on the official Canon USA site for a little while today.
> 
> Anyone who preordered have their charged / shipped yet? If so, where'd you order from?


I ordered from B&H April 14. Order is now processing and I am hoping it ships today.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 21, 2021)

I also ordered from B&H on April 14 and received an email this morning that my copy has shipped.

I can't wait to play with it over the weekend.


----------



## talkin73 (Aug 4, 2021)

john1970 said:


> Good to point this out to potential customers. Losing electronic aperture control would be important to me as well.


Does this mean the only way to change the aperture is with a manual focus ring? Any other impact on usability or lost functionality?


----------



## talkin73 (Aug 4, 2021)

Jethro said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned that. I had the EF version briefly, but there was a firmware issue which tricked my EOS R into thinking it was an APSC lens (!) so I got a weird result where the FF sensor was showing up a darkened section around the middle(APSC-sized) image. I've gotten so used to not having aperture control with the RF version I don't really notice it much. The lack of exif data is also a bit annoying. But still excellent overall.


Lack of Exif because photo software, like LR etc, is not updated to support it or there is some more enduring issue with this lens specifically?


----------



## Jethro (Aug 4, 2021)

talkin73 said:


> Lack of Exif because photo software, like LR etc, is not updated to support it or there is some more enduring issue with this lens specifically?


LR (and DxO Photolab) are not set up (still !) for this lens, but you can get partial support by manually using the profile of other Laowa lens (the 60mm x2 is surprisingly useful). I mean, exif data reminds you what aperture etc you were using - which I miss! But none of these stop it being useful.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2021)

Jethro said:


> LR (and DxO Photolab) are not set up (still !) for this lens, but you can get partial support by manually using the profile of other Laowa lens (the 60mm x2 is surprisingly useful). I mean, exif data reminds you what aperture etc you were using - which I miss! But none of these stop it being useful.


The lens has hardly been available for more than a few weeks, how long do you think is reasonable for third parties to get hold of one and run tests then update software?

If you need accurate profiles now make them yourself, Adobe provide all the tools you need for free.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 5, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The lens has hardly been available for more than a few weeks, how long do you think is reasonable for third parties to get hold of one and run tests then update software?
> 
> If you need accurate profiles now make them yourself, Adobe provide all the tools you need for free.


We're talking about the Laowa RF 100mm f2.8 2x (as a cheaper but less featured alternative to the RF 100mm), which has been around (in different mounts) since the beginning of last year.


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 5, 2021)

Just got mine from B and H along with a RF 24-205L. They both shipped on same day so I think a shipment of RF glass made it in.
I have the 24-70 RF and was going to skip the 24-105 but the size and weight difference is substantial. So for weight constrained trips, I went for it


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2021)

Jethro said:


> We're talking about the Laowa RF 100mm f2.8 2x (as a cheaper but less featured alternative to the RF 100mm), which has been around (in different mounts) since the beginning of last year.


My mistake, however the meaningful part of my comment holds true. Adobe provide everything needed, along with a community depository, for custom lens profiles.


----------

